# Moving to Rome. Can I ask you some questions about it over Skype?



## lewisbassett (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on moving to Rome in the summer for six months. (If I like it, I'll stay for longer.)

I would really like to speak to someone over Skype (or telephone), who can answer a few questions I have about the costs, etc.

If you're living on Rome (or recently lived there) and you can spare around 15 minutes, I'd be REALLY grateful for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lewisbassett said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on moving to Rome in the summer for six months. (If I like it, I'll stay for longer.)
> 
> ...


:welcome: to the forum!!


ask your questions here & someone should come along & answer them - that's what forums are for


----------



## lewisbassett (Jan 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: to the forum!!
> 
> 
> ask your questions here & someone should come along & answer them - that's what forums are for


It'll take forever, because some answers will lead to follow up questions. Plus the other person might need to know a little bit more about my situation to answer them.

If someone doesn't mind speaking on Skype, I'd help a lot. And I'd be able to get the information I need MUCH quicker. (And for the sake of passing on knowledge, I'm happy to type a summary on here.)

But if no one can speak on Skype, my main question is this:

Where can I go to get an idea of how much I'd be paying for an apartment or room?

Assuming an apartment and room rental covered bills too, what other costs would I need to account for?

I need to know how much to budget for:

--> Room/apartment (inc. utilities, local tax, etc.)
--> Food
--> Transportation (I live in the UK, so have an EU driving license. Is it worth my while bringing my car, or would I be better off ditching it and using public transport.)

What other costs are there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lewisbassett said:


> It'll take forever, because some answers will lead to follow up questions. Plus the other person might need to know a little bit more about my situation to answer them.
> 
> If someone doesn't mind speaking on Skype, I'd help a lot. And I'd be able to get the information I need MUCH quicker. (And for the sake of passing on knowledge, I'm happy to type a summary on here.)
> 
> ...






And as it has already been pointed out this is a forum for sharing your information.. not for asking for private info,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lewisbassett said:


> It'll take forever, because some answers will lead to follow up questions. Plus the other person might need to know a little bit more about my situation to answer them.
> 
> If someone doesn't mind speaking on Skype, I'd help a lot. And I'd be able to get the information I need MUCH quicker. (And for the sake of passing on knowledge, I'm happy to type a summary on here.)
> 
> ...



actually.... if you use the forum search function you might find that some - or maybe all - of those questions have been answered fairly recently


----------

